

[Show HN] Bookmarklet to track prices everywhere (not just Amazon) - hazelnut
http://prispy.com

======
hazelnut
Studying in London is quite expensive so I thought I have to save some money.
There are some price tracking tools out there, but they are limited to a few
shops. So I've built a little tool to track prices everywhere on every shop.

Would be great if you could give me some feedback :)

